# How to boost energy/increase dopamine/etc.?



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey everyone,

So i've acquired Inderal (beta blockers) about 2 weeks ago, so any anxiety is taken care of. But, obviously, I was aware that getting rid of anxiety still wouldn't change my introvert-low key, laid back personality. So now, anxiety is taken care of, but now I want something to give me a boost of energy, make me more 'pumped up' per say, outgoing, talkative. Keep in mind, the anxiety is gone with the inderal, so thats no longer a factor. Now i'm just my normal self, but still that low-key laid back self. I like the effect I get from a strong beer (non light), just 1 beer gives me a good euphoric/outgoing feeling without being drunk and gets me pumped up in that sense. Is there a way I can replicate this via some kind of supplements?

I think what I need to target here is dopamine, just get a nice boost of dopamine and that'll give me that good boost of energy, make me get up and talk to people more (its not that I dont talk to people now, or that anxiety has to do anything with it, I just dont 'feel' like it, I just choose to stay quiet because im a low-key kind of guy, not because im anxious to talk, since Inderal eliminates that).

The only thing i've found thus far to try is L-Tyrosine. Other than that, i'm not sure of any other supplements that would make someone get a nice boost of energy. Any help/advice would be really appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I know you're interested in supplements, but I thought I'd throw this out there anyway. 

If you feel you're anxiety is taken care of you might try a low dose of Wellbutrin. I'm taking it in combination with Klonopin (which takes care of my anxiety) and I have a lot more energy, want to do social things, am more talkative, etc. I also have noticed that I am drinking a lot less caffeine than I was previously


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend benzos on a long-term basis. Wellbutrin can be combined with an SSRI for a much more sustainable response, plus better antidepressant effect. I consider this combo only just below MAOIs for social anxiety. SSRIs just tend to nullify anxiety, not the cause of it.

For dopamine I would recommend rhodiola rosea.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, I just want something herbal (no prescriptions for now). I may consider it if nothing herbal would work, though I figured i'd try some kind of supplement for now and see what happens.

Rhodiola rosea sounds interesting, I did some research on that and it looks like it has pretty good reviews. It looks like its an herbal MAOI in that sense. My only concern is that it affects Serotonin also (in addition to Dopamine/etc.) I guess? Heres the thing though, I dont have depression (been to 3 docs & 1 psychologist all said the same) so anything that affects/targets Serotonin i'm always really concerned that it may cause me to get some kind of depression or screw up my Serotonin levels. I've never taken anything that targets/affects Serotonin so maybe i'm over-exaggerating, im not sure.

A friend of mine takes Adderall and that makes them super outgoing/hyped/insanely social. I heard some people say L-Tyrosine is like an herbal Adderall in a way. I dont think I need the actual drug Adderall, lol, but maybe a boost similar to that (but to a lesser effect) I could get from L-Tyrosine? Getting something to that effect would be pretty awesome.

I could just go buy L-Tyrosine right now or Rhodiola Rosea and test them out, but like some of the other herbal supplements i've bought, if it doesnt work it just ends up being $10-$20 sitting on the shelf for years, so im trying to get some opinions before I go and make the buy


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd take rhodiola with tyrosine for a massive dopamine boost. Then again, I have a habit of doing stupid things then waking up rigged to an ICU.


----------

